# Competition BBQ Pics



## Finney (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice slide show.  Looks like a good start to your DVD.
See ya at the beach.  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

nice....you bringing the boys to the beach?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

let me look around the station and see if I got anything the kids might like.


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 14, 2006)

great pics!!! thank for shareing!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice pic's JT, thanks for sharing!  Looking forward to meeting you Friday!


----------

